# Tampa liveaboard marinas



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

looking for the lowest priced marinas in tampa that allow liveaboards. 
we will be working by highway 580 on the north side.
Dont care about facility's, just as long as its a secure place.
thanks.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> looking for the lowest priced marinas in tampa that allow liveaboards.
> we will be working by highway 580 on the north side.
> Dont care about facility's, just as long as its a secure place.
> thanks.


You might want to take a look at ActiveCaptain.com (registration is free) and see what's available on the Interactive Cruising Guidebook Tab for the area. Frankly, there aren't a lot of marinas proximate to Tampa central and you will be a good way from 580 anywhere on the water so you will need a car. With one, you might find the most favorable options in St. Pete.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Any good anchorages up by tampa?


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Check out Anclote River in Tarpon Springs. Not a bad drive to the north side from there.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

just check out any mapping /satellite view and you'll see anchored boats, marinas and the proximity to where you want to be.the make a few calls or go there,or web search Marina name for "chatter "


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

When are you planning on arriving in Tampa area?


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

remetau said:


> Check out Anclote River in Tarpon Springs. Not a bad drive to the north side from there.


I called 5 of them, none have liveaboard docks. I updated active captain.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

tomandchris said:


> When are you planning on arriving in Tampa area?


February if we both get hired.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

UnionPacific said:


> I called 5 of them, none have liveaboard docks. I updated active captain.


Some places you just have to visit in person.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

you can usually get a month as a transient and stay aboard. while you scout for a more permanent location.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> I called 5 of them, none have liveaboard docks. I updated active captain.


Take a look at Harborage Marina | Tampa Bay Marinas | Marina St. Petersburg | 727 821-6347 in St. Pete. It's a nice location and does permit live-aboards. Brian ("CruisingDad") and his family were there for awhile.

FWIW...


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I doubt you will have much luck on the phone. You really need to show up in person and give a professional appearance for many marinas to offer a live aboard slip. Just using the term liveboard can turn some off. With the number of run down boats you cant really claim them. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

miatapaul said:


> I doubt you will have much luck on the phone. You really need to show up in person and give a professional appearance for many marinas to offer a live aboard slip. Just using the term liveboard can turn some off. With the number of run down boats you cant really claim them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Yep, and take a picture of your boat with you along with proof of insurance, USCG documentation, whatever...


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

miatapaul said:


> I doubt you will have much luck on the phone. You really need to show up in person and give a professional appearance for many marinas to offer a live aboard slip. Just using the term liveboard can turn some off. With the number of run down boats you cant really claim them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Good advice. When I got my liveaboard slip in Miami, the harbormaster pretty much told me that he told anyone who called on the phone that they didn't allow it, but that if someone came up who looked okay, he would agree to it.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

just read your blog says your in St.Augustine.
but I Googled the Marina you said you stopped at briefly and noticed your wife commented on the marina on the 15th.
So,I'm thinking your either delaying your location reporting so your clear of the area when your trashing the services and people in your wake.
Am I wrong?


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

read Dana's review of hidden harbor on yelp.
incidentally.
was thinking if you were passing through Daytona I'd like to see your boat. but I'm guessing your long gone.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

joethecobbler said:


> just read your blog says your in St.Augustine.
> but I Googled the Marina you said you stopped at briefly and noticed your wife commented on the marina on the 15th.
> So,I'm thinking your either delaying your location reporting so your clear of the area when your trashing the services and people in your wake.
> Am I wrong?


I am updating one day at a time.
We are two marinas away from that one.
Not afraid of that losers marina.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

if your planning on passing through Daytona or Ponce inlet area give me a shout if you would like a ride to the store or a heads up on anchorage or dingy landings in the area. always interested in meeting cruisers. 
I'll extend this invitation to any other sailors passing by as well.
I'm gonna be at the house in Daytona for a few more months. So if anybody is passing by and wants a ride to aldi's or something I'd be willing to help.I know how it is traveling.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The Harborage in St Petes is pretty nice. Fairly well protected from hurricanes. Walk into downtown St Petes.

Regatta Pointe in Palmetto has a permit from the state to allow livaboards. Nice folks running the place. A bit cheaper than Harborage. Palmetto isn't much but the town right across the bridge is very nice.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

look in lower right corner on ****Cruisersnet.net west Florida marinas & anchorages
try looking at these Marinas, Tampa Bay (WF ICW Statute Mile 92 to 112)
Marinas, WF ICW, Boca Ciega Bay to Clearwater (Statute Mile 112 to 137)
Marinas, WF ICW, Dunedin to Anclote River & Tarpon Springs (Statute Mile 137 to 150)
look in lower right corner on Cruisersnet.net west Florida marinas & anchorages


----------



## E-SEA LIVING (Oct 23, 2017)

UnionPacific did you ever find a marina? We are looking now around tampa and tarpon springs and cannot find anything.

Thanks!


----------



## E-SEA LIVING (Oct 23, 2017)

UnionPacific did you ever find a marina? We are looking in that area now?

Thanks.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I think UnionPacific got chased away.


----------

